# New ride and first trip...



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

After looking around for a few month I finally ended up pulling the trigger on a 17' Mako Pro Skiff. I wanted a new boat I could fish on in the bay that was small enough to take out solo and didn't cost 40k plus.. Overall I've been really happy with it. There were a few bugs that needed to be worked out when these first came out 5 years ago but they have taken care of them. Brand new with a Bimini, trolling motor and gps/sonar unit I was still able to stay under 20k. 

Back to fishing. I was able to get out for a couple hours and anchor under the Destin bridge during the incoming tide. Plan was to catch some sheepshead but that was a bust. Ended up catching about 10-15 black snapper and hooked up on 3 bull reds but was only able to get one in the boat, the other 2 got me into the pilings before I could slow them down. The one I did get in the boat went about 30". All the fish went back in the water. Hopefully will be posting in the inshore section a lot more now.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent! Way to put some stank on the new boat! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice way ta break it in brother!!! Good deal!


----------



## CaseyL (Sep 15, 2016)

Awesome! Congrats on the rig and catch!


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice boat.. See ya on the water.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sick rig, & what a way to break it in on its maiden voyage!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

How about some more pictures of the boat?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have a bunch of mine but here is the site for them, They make a 16,19 and 21 model now

http://www.mako-boats.com/boat/gallery.cfm?boat=3989


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats very nice ! And the boat is pretty cool too! :thumbup:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you had her out in a white capping chop yet? If so, how's the ride?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Let us know how it runs. I just moved down to Daphne and when My house in Birmingham sales. I am looking hard at that boat. I has everything I want. Between Carolina Skiff or a Make Skiff 19. I rode on the Carolina and was beat to death with a chop.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I fish on a friend 19' Carolina skiff and can confirm the Mako is much smoother. I haven't had it out in anything too nasty yet but I've been really impressed with how it's preformed. There side spray which you can't get away from in any boat that size but there's a little lip on the front that eliminates most of the spray coming over the front. Also I've noticed it's very stable. The only thing I would change which is an easy swap would be a bigger gas tank. It come with a 6 gallon so the 60hp motor drinks through that in a half day of running, but I plan to just swap it out with a 12 and I'll be good to go. It's cruise about 25 and will hit 35 with the throttle down.


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice fish and boat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spot remover (Apr 23, 2009)

what boat landing did you use in Destin and where did you find live bait in that area?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

The 2 main boat ramps in Destin are Destin Marina and Joe Bayou. I usually put in at Marler Park in Fort Walton if the bay isn't too choppy or a small ramp next to my house because I live in Fort Walton. Just about any bait shop has shrimp and I know salty bass in Fort Walton has fiddler crabs.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats on the new boat.


----------

